# Subway trains - any ideas



## MartyI (Dec 24, 2009)

Hi folks,
My son and I would like to add a subway to our layout outside. He really wants a subway like he just saw in NYC on thanksgiving. Any idea if they were ever available in g gauge/scale. I know her are plenty for O. 
Thanks for the help.


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,


I've got an extensive subway system under _my _layout. 


Of course, there's not much to see...


*:*o)


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, I think the interurban cars from HWL are about as close as you'll find. If you can find trucks for the Aristo PCC, I imagine you could create a terrific homebrew.


----------



## VictorSpear (Oct 19, 2011)

Fantastic idea !! Has been on my mind for years too. One would have thought (and still thinks) that Aristo, which had its ancestral home in Jersey City would have at least built one subway car or PATH car. 

The new PATH cars are outstanding and are the latest in the nation's fleet of passenger cars










And the Hudson-Bergen Light rail does have some of the best waterfront scenery in the World !!! What a singular modeling opportunity for anyone.

















(By the best Starbucks location I know, next to the Pavonia Station) 










The old rail line on the East Side of Manhattan High Line (recovered for posterity.. tracks are 40 feet below these play benches) 



Tremendous scenes from the High Line* here.* IMHO ... an urban idea that recovered old track, preserved it, and brought appreciation to the real estate around it - my estimate $1.2 billion today. See if you can find a rare NYC sign which says "Protect the Plants today" in one of the pictures !


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Come to think of it....If you had a elevated layout, like a live steam track, You could do a real kewl thing by building the Subway system and hanging it under the track deck. You then could build entrances and stairways up to the layout above.


----------

